# Another Sacramento "Druggie"



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Got this one, CanYaDigIt? Jos. Hahn & Co/Chemists/Sacramento. In fancy filigreed oval, 6 1/4", "sparklematic".[]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't have that one.  It sure is a nice lookin one too.  Did you dig that one today?


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Miller lists both Hahn variants as 2 ("scarce") with 16 - 25 examples known.
 With this "26th" example it moves to a 1...[8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> I don't have that one.Â  It sure is a nice lookin one too.Â  Did you dig that one today?


 No, I dug it a few months ago. We got two of them and that was my share.


----------



## Graham 2 (Mar 29, 2018)

I found one near Clarksburg, Yolo, CA


----------



## Graham 2 (Mar 29, 2018)

I found one near Clarksburg, Yolo, CA.  Who is this Miller guy?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 29, 2018)

Edrick Miller wrote a book titled "California Embossed Drugstore/Pharmacy Bottles & Dose Glasses" quite some time ago.  It's long since out of print and will run you about $80-$100 to get a copy.


----------



## Graham 2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you. But ouch $$.  Maybe Lib.


----------

